# price of HRE wheels ?



## fonyx (Jul 23, 2004)

I know they're expensive, but how much ?
Every website that sells them says "call for price" etc etc
What does a set of 19 inch HRE wheels go for ?
THanks


----------



## cougar (Nov 24, 1999)

*Re: price of HRE wheels ? (fonyx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fonyx* »_I know they're expensive, but how much ?
Every website that sells them says "call for price" etc etc
What does a set of 19 inch HRE wheels go for ?
THanks

IIRC, they're about $600-800 a piece in that size? Maybe a little higher? I've not heard good things about them being structurally sound though.


----------



## MEIN_VW (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: price of HRE wheels ? (cougar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cougar* »_
IIRC, they're about $600-800 a piece in that size? Maybe a little higher? 

For 19" HRE's, you're looking at $1,200 - $2,000 per wheel.


----------



## goingfast_ny (Oct 17, 2005)

2gs wow


----------



## MEIN_VW (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: (goingfast_ny)*

There's a price list here:
http://www.tbyrne.com/HREwheels.html


----------



## Obin Robinson (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: price of HRE wheels ? (fonyx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fonyx* »_I know they're expensive, but how much ?
Every website that sells them says "call for price" etc etc
What does a set of 19 inch HRE wheels go for ?
THanks

hopefully they won't cost you busted suspension and a scraped fender or two. after seeing them crack "under pressure" i'll pass on them thank you.
obin http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## geoken2 (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: price of HRE wheels ? (Obin Robinson)*

Stay away from HRE's.


----------



## silvermouse5150 (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: price of HRE wheels ? (geoken2)*

Yeah,
HRE's are horrible, I know I know - its what you can afford.
If all i could afford was a Toyota Echo (and i didnt need a car) - it doesnt mean i should get it.


----------



## Obin Robinson (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: price of HRE wheels ? (silvermouse5150)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvermouse5150* »_Yeah,
HRE's are horrible, I know I know - its what you can afford.


even if i had enough money to afford forty sets of HREs you still couldn't convince me to outfit a car with them. i'd rather just make wheels out of popsicle sticks than take my chances with HREs.
obin


----------



## fonyx (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: price of HRE wheels ? (Obin Robinson)*

Aren't HRE's forged ? Whats wrong with them ?


----------



## VdubChaos (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: price of HRE wheels ? (fonyx)*

HRE = hype
I havent seen ONE that looks good either....


----------



## Kem (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: price of HRE wheels ? (VdubChaos)*

They are WAAAYYY overpriced. Also most 3-piece "forged" wheels are not all forged. The faces are forged but the barrels are still cast.
Basically they are show wheels. If Im spending that kinda of money, Id rather get kinesis or fiske, something with at least some racing background.


----------



## axe (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: price of HRE wheels ? (Kem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kem* »_get (...) fiske.


----------



## vr6smc (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: price of HRE wheels ? (axe)*

Sweet wheels


----------

